# 30 Amp Portable Surge Guard



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

30 amp Portable Surge Guard

Does anyone have any experience with the Lock Hasp for the 30 Amp Surge Guardâ„¢ Portable device.

I'm looking at buying the item at Campingworld and wanted to see if anyone else bought the lock. Does it do a good job of theft prevention? It is hard to make out how it works from the pictures.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=2279&src=CROS


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have the lock hasp for mine. It locks the surge protector to the main line. Someone could cut the shore cord and walk away but short of that it is safe. I can try to take a picture this weekend if needed.

Jared


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I can't get the link to work


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Someone could cut the shore cord and walk away but short of that it is safe.
> Jared
> [snapback]107899[/snapback]​


Hopefully it would "light up their life" as they are cutting the cord...









Steve


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > Â Someone could cut the shore cord and walk away but short of that it is safe.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. The dumb ones always get caught. The smart ones would just unplug it from the power box then cut it, you never know.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Txcamper said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Not Yet said:
> ...


I am not dumb enough to be a criminal, I did not even think about cutting BEFORE unplugging.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> I can't get the link to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=26840&src=CROS


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have not been camping a long time with shore power (on my 3rd year) but I have not experienced any issues with power. Have I just been lucky???? Do you need a surge protector???? I know I have one for my home computer but it was apart of the power bar.

Thor


----------



## arsenana (Jul 8, 2006)

You've been lucky. I put off buying one, didn't want to spend the $100 or so. Then there was a power surge at the campground - campground was full, a real hot July 4 weekend and boom! Blew out our microwave and converter. The Minnie-Winnie next to us had over $1,000 in damage. The campground wouldn't take any responsibility for it. And nothing was covered by warranty. So spend the $100. We got one right after this event 3 years ago. We locked the power box for the first year or so, but have gotten out of the habit over the last 2 years. If someone needs it that bad, they can have it. But we'll replace it real quick.

And I was glad to lose the microwave. I got a countertop model at Walmart that is a microwave/oven/toaster combination. And I use the area over the stove for storage now. I sure hated taking a bowl of hot soup out of the microwave when it was over the stove - I always pictured it pouring down my front. (Yes - nontechnical, and clumsy, too) And the regular oven is great for storage - it was too hard to light anyway.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have one and recommend it. some campgrounds you can lock the box and it cant be stolen cause you cant unplug it. others dont so the lock guard locks it to the camper plug and wire. If they want to steal it they will but im sure as hell not going to give it to them or make it easy. Hopefully they will just say forget it and move on to an unlocked one, like yours cause you didnt buy one......


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been using a padlock on the box and then placing a cover over it so the device is not exposed to public view since it has LED lights on it.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

arsenana said:


> You've been lucky. I put off buying one, didn't want to spend the $100 or so.....


Are you just saying "$100 or so" or do you know of another place that sells them for that? I've seen these at the local CW store and after reading this, I think it may be something I should probably invest in. Camping World sells them for $260 plus another $26 and some change for the lock......

Keith


----------

